# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Εκτυπωτής] Πρόβλημα με canon mg5655

## brasidas12

Καλησπέρα. Χθες ξαφνικά ο εκτυπωτής εκεί που τον είχα ανοίξει για να κάνω μια εκτύπωση έσβησε κ δεν ξανανοιξε μέχρι σήμερα. Θεώρησα πως θα είναι το τροφοδοτικό κ έτσι βρήκα έναν ίδιο ο οποίος άνοιγε αλλά είχε πρόβλημα στην κεφαλή με σκοπό να πάρω το τροφοδοτικό. Το έβαλα πάνω αλλά τίποτε. Με τα πολλά δεν ήταν εκεί το πρόβλημα κ ενώ δούλευαν κ τα δυο τροφοδοτικά ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να ανοίγει κ ο άλλος ο εκτυπωτής με το πρόβλημα στην κεφαλή. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχει γίνει. Άλλαξα κ καλώδιο αλλά τίποτα.

Είναι δυνατόν ξαφνικά κ οι δύο να νεκροσουν;;;

Έχει συμβεί σε κανέναν;;

----------


## diony

Είναι λίγο παράξενο , αλλά και σε εμένα πολύ πρόσφατα λιγότερο από 20 μέρες , νεώτερος εκτυπωτής της ίδιας εταιρίας της σειράς 6600 , μετά από 3,5 χρόνια έβγαλε error B203

Βρήκα  video και του έκανα reset το οποίο έπρεπε να το επαναλαμβάνω κάθε φορά που τον άνοιγα για να τυπώσω

Την επόμενη μέρα έκανα update το λογισμικό του , τύπωσα για τελευταία φορά κανονικά , και την επόμενη φορά που τον άνοιξα , μέχρι και σήμερα βγάζει error 1405 ( print head incorrect ) το οποίο δε φεύγει με τίποτε παρά τις οδηγίες που δίνονται για το συγκεκριμένο σφάλμα.

το κακό είναι πως δε λειτουργεί ούτε το scanner

----------

